# Rsync over Samba issues



## d80h4g (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey, I have written a simple script for backing my macbook to a Samba share on my wireless LAN which I autorun using Crontab:

#!/bin/bash
mount_smbfs //bones@storage/Timbackup /Volumes/Timbackup
rsync -vaE --delete /Users/Bones/Documents /Volumes/Timbackup
rsync -vaE --delete --size-only --exclude "iPhoto Library" /Users/Bones/Pictures /Volumes/Timbackup
rsync -vaE --delete --size-only /Users/Bones/Music /Volumes/Timbackup
umount /Volumes/Timbackup

It works fine, but if my macbook is out of range of the LAN the samba share can't mount and the script copies all my data to the local folder /Volumes/Timbackup 

This causes the macbook's hard disk to fill up. What I'd like to be able to do is get the script to check whether the share mounted successfully before copying the files. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

Tim


----------



## macbri (Mar 25, 2007)

I know this is an older question, but if you're still interested in a solution:

You could check the exit status of the mount_smbfs command.  Something like:


```
mount_smbfs //bones@storage/Timbackup /Volumes/Timbackup
if [ $? = 0 ];
then
    rsync -vaE --delete ... etc etc.  
    umount /Volumes/Timbackup
fi
```


----------



## d80h4g (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Macbri, that worked perfectly!


----------

